
Returning to social media after ~4yr break. Starting from scratch everywhere - bill_rr
https://medium.com/@loundy/im-coming-out-of-hiding-9ef9bff4b424
======
bill_rr
I'm just realizing that Medium might not be the right spot for me to post
these daily updates.

It's nothing like it was before I disappeared a few years ago. When I went to
hit publish, it gave me a lengthy explanation that, basically, it's going to
be behind a paywall and there's nothing I can do about it (?)

Any ideas where I should post?

~~~
throwaway888abc
[https://write.as/](https://write.as/)

[https://telegra.ph/](https://telegra.ph/)

~~~
bill_rr
Omg the telegraph website is incredible. But what kind of new user experience
is that? No About page or anything? What a stunt!

write.as looks awesome. I also might use snap.as for a bunch of my photos.

Thanks so so much. Exactly what I was looking for.

